# squigs!



## hayzo (May 23, 2008)

Ok very new to the format, but bought some skull pass goblins off a friend. suddenly an idea hit me on how to expand the army. Squigs. lots and lots and lots of sqigs! squig hoppers, cave squigs, skarsnik and gobbla (just for gobbbla!)
Id like to know, how effective (or even legal) this would be!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i _think_ they are special choices - all the squig options that is, so you'd be limited to the number of units you could take, plus it'd be to the exclusion of other units.

a possible option, but not really worthwhile i think


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

*You could make it work!*

You should use the skull pass Night Goblins for your core units (definitely get some Fanatics to put in the goblin units). You could mount your heroes on cave squigs. Skarsnik and Gobbla would be your lord choice (and maybe a hero as well, can't remember). All of your special choices would be squig herds and hoppers (3 and 1 or 2 and 2). And for your rare choices you could use the skull pass troll(s) and maybe a giant being harassed by squigs (like the Warhammer MMPORGP). Or you could scratch build a doom diver that launches squigs instead, or like I have you could model the snotling pump wagon as a snotling sized chariot pulled by squigs. So many options on how to use the squigs.

Just a thought. Although you core choices could be cheaply purchased (I recommend at least 2 Battle for Skull Pass sets worth of night goblins), all those squigs could get pricey. But if that is not a concern have at it and post a picture of the finished army if you make it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

They are special choices but the units can be quite large so you can fit a lot in, also you can have bosses on great cave squigs.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

To begin expanding your army I would buy some spider riders for mobility and then stock up on a huge unit of squig hoppers possibly throw in some orks and another shaman as well as a doom diver (shoots squigs) from that starting point put on more squigs


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like the idea of the squig doom diver. Or fanatics with squigs on the end of chains. it would be a good theme for the army... =)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, since you can't take squigs as troop choices, compromise and still take beastie things...that is..cave spiders. More fitting with your fluff I reckon. A beastie army :grin:


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

thought about making a 1k squig army, had 2 bosses on giant squigs, 2 units gobbos with nets & fanatics, 1 big squig herd, 2 big squig hopper units, Hope you have fun, its a cool theme & i reckon it would be fun army to play with & against!


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

You could use the 'count as' rule to get a squig herd unit, but count them as night goblins, Wild Squigs as Fanatics and some kind of breed of Squig that excretes a Spider-Web like substance to represent netters.


----------



## hayzo (May 23, 2008)

savage! money may be a problem but ill get over it for them.. squigs are blisters yeah?


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

Squigs are available in blisters and as bitz packs of 5 squigs from GW. I would try online locations like E-bay first though, much cheaper most of the time, unless you can get a local store to mass order them for you at a discount, win-win situation if you ask me. I try to use my FLGS as much as possible because I like the owners.


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

*Squig army of doom, 2k*

So I was working on this Squig heavy army, and I decided that it should be a little competitive too, so here goes the basics of it:

Skarskik and Gobbla

NG BBoss on Great Cave Squig

2x NG Shaman (lvl2, dispell scroll, 2x magic mushrooms)

2x NG (x30, full command, nets, 2 fanatics)

2x NG (x20, bows, full command, 1 fanatic)

2x NG Squig Hoppers (x10)

Spider Riders (x5, full command, bows)

NG Squig Herd (x5, so 15 squigs and 10 NG)

2x Bolt Thrower

2x Squig Chariots (aka snotling pump wagons)

Semi-guided Squig Launcher (Doom Diver)

plus a few magic items and maybe one more fanatic puts it at about 2k pts.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good nice all round force, lets see you build and paint it.


----------

